# July IUI anyone?



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, just wondering if anyone will do an IUI next week or so.  I'm on my second attempt with clomid.  Keeping up with my acupuncture too and just eating healthy.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Pawre,

Yep - me! I'm on day 3 today and this will be my 3rd go of iui - other goes have all been natural cycles but this time i'm having stimulated cycle with Clomid and Menopur.  Am also doing healthy eating, vitamin thing - i'm more or less veggie but will now avoid soya too this time after all the stuff a few weeks ago about that! Have not tried acupuncture................

Good luck to us both  

Nixie x


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi pawre and nixie

i am on iui in july.  my third attempt.  i am currently on day 7.  am using injections with puregon and supercur.  i have my next scan on monday morning, 4th july.  another scan on wednesday 6th.  with basting most probably being friday 8th, after the lovely pregnyl injection!
i am trying everything i can think of this cycle - reflexology, accupunture, marilyn glenville vits, wheatgrass tablets and nutrition (no gluten, diary or sugar - i really don't get on with sugar and gluten).
so if this cycle is not successful, i am not sure what more i could try!!  perhaps trying less hard and more moderation!!!  but i've never been known for my moderation   

do you know when you might be basting?

good luck to both of you.  i wish you all the luck in the world.
crxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

whoops forgot to say i've also binned all my soya products since last months anti soya press.
eating and drinking lots of pineapple.
but no orange underwear as yet!!
yes, i think i am trying too hard!!!!!
good luck to you both.
crxxxxx


----------



## mitsy o (Jun 6, 2005)

hi every one, im very new to this ,i have just been basted on tuesday 
it is my first time of doing this i haven't had any hormone drugs so this is a natural attempt and i dont mind saying very nerve racking.

goodluck to every one hope it is a success for you all fingers crossed thinking of you all

mitsy o


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I am also having iui this month(will be my 1st),I am currently on 2nd month of clomid ,Im only day 2 at the mo but my cycle normally lasts 32-33 days.I spoke to the fertility nurse at the hospital today and she has booked me in for my first scan on day 14,and she said hopefully if I am at the right stage to have the basting on the fri,but I bet you any money that I wont be ready till the weekend when they are closed!!!!! .

Just want to say best of luck to all of you with this cycle-keep us up to date!!

I don't know about you lot but im really nervous

Kelly x


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

I'm so excited that someone replied to me   BTW, I'm on Day 3 now.  I hope I don't get any side effects with the clomid.  I didn't last month.  I'm taking 100mg dose for 5 days.  Is 5 days the norm?

CRX, you are taking wheatgrass.  Do you know about barley and spirulina?  IT is ok during ttc?  Before ttc, I was rotating these superfoods.  I noticed "it is best to avoid spirulina during pregnancy" so I'm thinking TTC too.... I read it on one of those energy bars (that had spirulina in it).

For soya products, does that include soya sauce?  Yes, I don't have tofu/soya either.

Oh does anyone know, if clomid and herbs mix?  especially red raspberry leaf tea  (although I'm not sure if it helped) since my lining seems to be on the thin side.  I also drink red clover herbal tea.

Lot of baby dust to us all!


----------



## jane12 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Pawre

Just thought I would say to ask Holly about the teas you mentioned.  Post on the IUI 87 thread as I heard that Raspberry Leaf tea not a good idea.

Holly is a great source of info.

Take Care

Jane12


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi pawre

i would advise any soya products in whatever form from the info i have read.

as to barley, spirulina, unfortunately i can't help.  perhaps a web search might produce some information for you?  but it sounds as if it might not be the best thing to consume if contra-indicated in preg.

as jane12 says, holly c, is an expert on teas.  she won't mind if you PM her direct.  she is away this weekend i believe, hence she probably won't be able to respond until next week.  i too seem to recall that raspberry leaf wasn't advised during ttc.  i think another tea beginning with "r" is a good substitute, sorry cannot remember the correct name, but holly definitely knows.  i'm not a tea or coffee person, not a health thing, just prefer water really.

sorry my knowledge is only as good what directly affects me.  you could post a thread specifically re barley and spirulina and/or the tea.

good luck
crxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

The tea is called Rooibush or Red Bush and its yummy hot or cold!!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
Am now on my 4th iui.  Had bad news though, FSH gone up again to 14.3 so bit gutted as it was 9.4 last month & 16 month before!!

Am going to drink tons of fresh pineapple & loads of wheatgrass to try & reduce it!

Goodluck to everyone else!
Jess x


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

WHEN DO YOU HAVE YOUR ACCUPUNCTURE DURING THE IUI CYCLE?  THINKING OF TRYING IT....


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi we are on our third attempt at IUI, the last one was October last year, we decided to have a break and have just started the rollercoaster this month, I am day 13 today and I am getting basted on THursday, I took Clomid for five days and have produced three good follicle's, I just have to inject tonight to ripen them, a bit scared again as I want it to work so much, been trying to be healthy but got taken into hospital last week, with a really nasty foot infection (celluitis) and was kept in for four days!!!!!!I checked with my gynae and they said we were fine to continue the treatmnet, my foot is all better, so I've got some time off from work and I've just been chilling ready to get pregnant! it's my birthday Sunday so we're going out all weekend, so that'll be great.
Anyway GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!baby dust to you all


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info about the teas. Baby dust to all!


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

HI I AM ON  MY 2ND IUI I START CLOMID TOMORROW FOR 5 DAYS THEN SCAN ON 15TH OF JULY.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Searly,

Iam one my 2nd month of clomid and I am going for my first scan the day before you!!!!!I will keep you posted-let us know how you go on!!

Dont know about you but I am getting really excited(and nervous)

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hi!

I'm hopefully doing a July IUI too. Attempt no.4 with clomid so well used to the scans and the basting. I have a day 9 scan at the end of the week so hoping that there's something to see then as I have a shortish cycle.

Always trying to be healthy but the will power escapes me sometimes. Also, I got pregnant my first IUI cycle having had a bit of a binge on champagne at a friends house a few days after the IUI so I'm not sure whether complete abstinence is the key to success. It's all down to luck which makes it so hard when you're unlucky time after time.

Fingers and toes crossed for all!!


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, 

i've just got back from 1st scan (day 8 today) and have 2 follies looking ok with another 3 little ones hiding in the background.  I'm really pleased as it looks like the drugs have worked - my previous iui cycles have all been natural and although i've had follies they've always been small with the largest never more than 11-12mm.

Am managing the healthy thing quite well so far - am awash with herbal tea and water, but like you katie, do give in at times - have our anniversary, weekend away at festival and my big '40' birthday this month, so will just have to see how it goes!!

Good luck everyone,

Nixie x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls just had some great news from the hospital i can start iui (no 4) tonight. i have to inject menopur so fingers crossed. i didnt think i would be allowed so very happy . so girls if you will have me i will be going through the same as youi hope all your treatments go well and look forward to reading about all your   good luck and loads of    love sunny24 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Sunny,

Thats fab news!!!Hope your 4th go is your last go!!!!!Keep us posted!!1The days are just dragging for me this week-My scan is next thurs and I want it to be next week already!!!!

Best of luck x
Kelly


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all,

Is it Ok if I join you? I'm day 3 today on Puregon injections and DIUI -1st cycle too!

Having slight anxieties at having to inject every day as I am slightly needle phobic. DP is very needle phobic, so I have to do it - eek! 

I have the 1st scan next tuesday. I'm trying not to get too excited and 3 months on Clomid did absolutely nothing - not one glimmer of an egg!


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all,

In 10 minutes I will be leaving for the hospital for my 3rd natural IUI, I am quite nervous and I will be thinking of all of you


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Good luck Fiwi - hope it all goes well today.

Hello sunny and herbal tea - theres loads of us going for it this month and i've got a good feel about this one - lets have loads of   this time.

Days also dragging for me a bit - i can't believe i'm only on day 9. Am willing those follies to grow..........................


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning girls
I having my basting this affo at 2.30pm, nervous and excited today, 
Good Luck Fiwi, hope it all went well and your relaxing later, I've got my dvd's ready so when I get home I'm going just chill, and let nature do the rest.
Love lots
Cindyxxx


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi!  My basting day is this Monday.  I want to ask you, what have you been doing about bms?  Do you still have it before and then stop 3 days or something before basting day? What about after IUI?  My doctor said for us to have bms on the day of and after.

Also what about the timing of the IUI?  I'm getting a HCG injection to release the egg.  Any of you same? and when did you then go in for the basting day?

OK, fingers crossed for everyone that this is the perfect month.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all - does anyone else do injections? I have to do them every day and now dread doing them - after only 3 days! Dp is needle phobic too  

Just hope that an egg or 2 grow for the first time to make it all worthwhile!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone
well had my basting this affo, all went well even got to look at DH's     under the microscope, and they were all swimming and healthy and we had had bms on Tuesday (two days ago), we've always been told you should not have any 3 days before but I suppose this just proves they were still ok.
Just got the  but going try and not think too much about it (EASIER SAID THEN DONE), it's my birthday this weekend so we're going be out all weekend and DH and I have got next week as hol leave so it'll be nice just to relax.
Good luck everyone who's injecting,
Love Cindyxxxx


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey! I keep hearing birthdays.  It's my birthday on the 16th.  I'm turning 35!  I feel the clock is ticking...I'm not too happy about it....I guess should do something nice for myself that day.  Any suggestions? 

I think my basting day should be on a Sunday but of course office is closed.  So have to make it Monday morning.  I'm afraid it will be too late!  It seems to be like after 36 hours from trigger jab.  The timing is supposed to be so important right?

xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Know what you mean about the ticking clock. In my late twenties and early thirties I genuinely frequently forgot how old I was when asked. Now I wish I could forget!!

I'm not sure what the procedure should be if you're due to ovulate over a weekend. I think your eggs live for 24 hours at the very least (?) so if you ovulated on Sunday and get basted on Monday I would have thought that it should still be okay. Did the clinic reassure you on this?? 

I'm due to get basted on Wednesday afternoon. One decent sized follicle which is about 20/21 mm and another smaller one that's about 14mm and then a couple of tiddlers that are unlikely to do anything.

Go no. 4 so my excitement has waned but hoping (as always) that we will be lucky. 

Injection time this evening.  Is it me or is there something deeply unpleasant about squiging up a fold of fat on your stomach in preparation for an injection? Ewwwhhh..best not to dwell on that one I think. 

Birthday ideas? Ever tried reflexology - very, VERY relaxing. In fact it's so relaxing it's dribble inducing.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm just about to do injection tonight for basting on weds morning.  Was a bit fed up at scan this morning as it looked like follies had stopped growing - they originally thought i had already ovulated and just when i could feel myself getting all wobbly and tearful, they re-measured and said that they had actually grown a bit.  Largest one is still only 15mm!! Trouble is on my first go they've waited for them to get bigger and missed it altogether so i'm pleased that we are getting to try this month.  

My 4th go too but first with drugs - not that they seem to made loads of difference - and i was really worried about ohss and multiple pg beforehand!!

Also counting down to birthday - can't believe i'm really this old (i still feel like i'm waiting to properly grow up) but i'm going to be 40 on 26th - looks like it will be test day too!! Will try and stay positive and not get too worried about ticking clocks etc.............am planning day out with dh and ds on my birthday and going away with close friends for weekend afterwards.  I had wanted a big party but couldn't face it at the moment in case i get bfn again and become blubbering drunken wreck with loads of people who don't know anything about iui etc....have decided to do something bigger with everyone later in year regardless of outcome but will see how it all goes.

Better go and inject that fat now.................

Nixie x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi- i'm glad you all find the squeezing of stomach fat strange too!  

I did my 1st injection, then panicked so dp does them now! In fact  I get anyone I can to do them!! One of dp's friends did it this week which was very embarrassing showing my flabby gut!!

I have the 1st follie tracking scan at 2pm - mildly excited to see if there has been any egg  action! What size should they be on day 9?

Good luck for those basting/testing  

Quick question - do any  of you feel follie growth 'cos i've felt nothing except the odd bit of nausea, but that could be the weather!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

God-had a panick this morning.Got a posotive opk,started doing them early as I was getting ov pains,Im not due to go in for a scan till thurs so I am ov early.So i finally got to speak to a fertility nurse and I begged her to get me a scan for tomorrow,so fingers crossed.

Herbaltea-you aint seen nothing till you have seen my flabby gut!! Good luck with your follie scan-i think its dead interesting.not quite sure what size they should be on day 9 but I am sure they will answer all your questions at the scan.

Nixie-Good luck for the basting-keep us posted!!!! 

Big  to all you lovely ladies!!Hows it going

Kelly x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi everyone - I have 1 dominant follie of 9.5mm - have another scan on thur to see if there's any further growth, but not sure if drugs are working. There are loads of other follies, smaller ones, but they are from  pcos i think.

I suppose thursday will hold more answers!


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Off to get basted in a wee while. 

Wish me and DH's swimmers luck!! 

I have the rest of the afternoon off from work but I'm not quite sure what I'll do with myself. I guess a gym class probably isn't a good idea. Although why it should make a difference I'm not quite sure - do the spermies get lost and confused if you do too much activity or something??


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god,

I am so annoyed with the hospital.I called them yesterday morning as I got a posotive opk to ask if I could go in for a scan as I didn't want to miss basting this cycle and they told me not to panic and thay would scan me today then do basting.Well went this morning and I only had 1 follie and it had burst.Then the lovely nurse(not) admitted had I have gone yesterday they might of caught it in tome.

Sorry no personals      

Kelly x


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh Kelly - i'm so sorry you had that happen.  

Especially as you so obviously know what was happening to your body yesterday and it seems as if they didn't listen.  I hope they were suitably apologetic!!  I don't understand why they waited so long for first scan any way - wouldn't it be easier if they scanned you on day 8/9 to see what was happening.

Actually, my hospital do start scans early but even then they still missed my first cycle - i remember going to hospital full of excitement (esp after nearly 3 years of unsuccessful ttc) and leaving in tears................they now know i ov early with seemingly smaller follies and do seem to time it better.  Still no BFP for me yet but heres hoping!

I hope they treat you better next time............best wishes,

N x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers Nixie,

Why do they have to make it even more difficult than it already is-I have decided Iam gonna kick   next time,even if I have to lie about my dates to get my foot in the door.

I hope we all get our much longed for and well deserved BFP'S very soon.

Love to all of you


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone
Just wandered how Katie165 got on with her basting? I'm in my 2ww my first week is up today, trying not too think to much about stuff but we all know it's hard, Dh and I have had hol leave this week and couldn't have picked a better week weather wise      
and we would have got a last min deal abroad if it wasn't for the IUI, so glad we didn't, we've been having a lush time at home, bbq's, going to the beach, eating out, just got back from the pub now I had yummy Cajun chicken, then drove down the coast for ice-cream, been out with DH this week on his moterbike, being a biker chick , had some fun.
anyway hope everyone is ok, who's injecting or on their 2ww
love and hugs to Kelly
Cindyxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hello!

Basting went fine. I didn't have to hang around too long which has happened a few times in the past so that was good.

And the nurse who did the basting said I had a nice, easy cervix!!!!

Excellent! The rest of my reproductive system is a bit of a factory second but my cervix is nice and easy. How lovely...

I think DH's numbers were okay. They weren't as good as on previous occasions apparently but the lab lady who appeared through the hatch whilst my legs were akimbo said that the numbers were fine none the less. Anyway, I told DH that his numbers weren't as good as on previous times so that he could feel guilty about any beer consumption in the past few weeks!

Beginning of the two week window and cyclogest pessaries to come. God, I hate this part of it...


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Katie,

Glad to hear the basting went well!!Best of luck for your 2ww  

Kelly x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls hope you are all ok. going for a scan on mon just up the drug dose as ollies arnt growing the buggers  not really now what wil happen if they dont grow will have to see what mon brings xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi iui girls
Well the scan was too late so I will try again next month (that will be 3rd go) 
I knew it was late I should of scanned mon or tues?
DH said don't question doctors methods,  next time I will say please do me early!
Good Luck everyone


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Searly 
sorry to hear they scanned you too late, just wanyed to send you a hug!
Love Cindyxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Sunny - Sounds like we're in the same boat! I have another scan tomorrow to see if follies have grown - had to up dose too. If no growth tomorrow, I have to abandon this month  

Good luck!


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Cindy  
Good Luck Herbal Tea


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Cindy, how are you getting on with your two week wait?? any good signs to report?


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbaltea i went for another scan today and stil the little buggers aint growing, i hink i am going to have to get tough   got to go on weds then friday if nothin has happened i have to abandon too good look keep me posted xxx


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi all
how are you all today?
Well nearly the end of my 2ww this Thursday, but definely going get a BFN, feel like my AF is on it's way, was a bit upset over the weekend, and none of you were on here to post too!!!!!!     feel really snappy today with DH, so know my AF is coming.
How is everyone else doing?
Good luck
love Cindyxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

How are you all lately?

Searly-sorry to hear it's too late for this month hunny,I know how you feel,we went for a scan last week cos I ovulated early and the only follie I had had burst,hope your feeling okay.You said it was your 3rd go-do they count it as a go even if you didin't get basted??I hope they dont-I hadn't thought of that-think I night call the hospital to check!!!!

Big  to all you other lovely ladies out there!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Cindy, your AF may be on its way or it may be a whole nine months away - you just don't know yet so try not to convince yourself one way or the other. 

The two week window is so awful and I particularly hate the last week of it as I can feel myself getting more anxious and irritable as the days progress. I had such a nasty dream last night about having my AF and bleeding loads (tmi). I think it must have been the heat making me delirious! Anyway I get really stupidly superstitious about stuff like that (and not seeing one magpie on its own) which is stupid 'cos I'm not a superstitious person at all with other things. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all. We'd be really unlucky not to get at least one positive result out of the July board.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Katie 
thanks hun, You think you have weird dreams, listen to this from the other night,
I was at my old place of work, (which is weird as I left there four years ago, and they had a test for workers to sit and I was in the test, (like when they use dummy charcters) anyway it said that I was on clomid and having IUI, and I was mad as no-body knows about us having IUI, and I didn't understand how they knew these people, that I haven't seen in years, well a witch doctor sent me some plaits, (weired eh?) and was told if I wanted to conceive I had to plait this hair, how gross is that hun? why would I dream such a stupid thing?
Funny through, I must be really messed up, lol        
are you on your 2ww now hun?
Love Cindyxxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi everyone - egg update from me! I now have 3 follies at 13, 14 and 15mm - all on the right!   Have to do 2 more days at 100iu puregon and be scanned again on wednesday. Hopefully, if all goes ok, will be doing trigger shot Wednesday and basting on friday! WOW! Can't believe after almost 2 years that my ovaries are doing something and there we are now ttc properly at last. I'm very excited, but quite apprehensive incase the follies stop growing, disappear or too many appear - always the pessimist!!  

Cindy - really hope  af stays away - fingers crossed   Thinking of you.

Kelly - I was wondering about whether cancelled cycles counted too. I hope not as I only get 4 goes.

Sunny - I hope your follies have grown by wednesday. Mine really put a spurt on, so fingers crossed for you too! I made the nurse laugh today as I was telling her about my lucky pants - they seem to have worked though!! 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Herbaltea, way to go with the three follicles. Sounds like things are going as they should.

Cindy, your dream sounded strange indeed. I remember having one where I was sitting in front of my great aunt showing her how to smear vaseline onto the ends of her toenails (she's 100 and almost blind by the way) and then set light to them. What was that all about?!

The first week of my two week wait is almost up and I have to say that cyclogest is working its wonders and making my bottom work overtime. I'm not sure that I'll manage lunch given the noise that my stomach is making and the amount of loo visits I've already had. I do find it a bit odd that sometimes the cyclogest seems to have no or little effect and other times I feel like I've turned into a wind-machine!

I have a report to write at work but I'm not sure what I want to say so my work day is going VERY SLOWLY at the moment. Good job I have this and umpteen toilet visits to distract me.


----------



## searly (Jul 4, 2005)

HI I THINK YOUR RIGHT THE NEXT IUI WILL BE SECOND NOT THIRD (DRUGS GETTING TO MY MIND) AND I SHOULD OF ASKED AT HOSPITAL


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello all,

well its nearly the end of the first week for me too - Katie - i'm not taking any meds at the moment so was wondering what cyclogest is and what it does - i've never been offered anything after basting

We had a really lovely weekend at a festival in Wiltshire - spent all weekend lazing about in the sunshine, listening to music, dancing and doing mad hippy workshops - made a lantern to hang in the tree, did drumming and singing, tai chi etc etc.  Great way to take my mind off 2ww and helped to chill me out big time even though the showers stopped working cos of water shortage on sat and you can't use hair straighteners in a tent so i looked a real mess all weekend!!  Back to work today but i was still very relaxed and everyone commented on how well i looked - will try to hold on to hippy, floaty feelings for a few more days yet before turning into mad hormonal woman who has to be dragged away kicking and screaming from supermarkets to stop me bulk buying testing kits   

Searly - sorry about your cancelled cycle - i had that happen on my first go but luckily my hospital didn't count it as a 'proper' go and have been good about booking early scans etc on my other goes since.

Cindy - good luck for this week - will be thinking of you.........................

Good luck to everyone else,

Nixie xx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Nixie, your festival weekend in Wiltshire sounded perfect. Hope it was a civilised affair and that the toilets were bearable though. We went to the Isle of Wight festival last year and camped for four nights and the "facilities" were less than desirable. Won't be doing that again in a hurry.

Cyclogest is a progesterone supplement. If you're doing a natural cycle to begin with then I guess there would be little point getting you to take it. Lots of clinics have different policies on it. I have a short cycle and have always thought that my progesterone levels die a death about 10-12 days after ovulation so I basically asked my consultant at the Lister to prescribe it for me each IUI cycle and she was happy to do so. It's side effects can be less than pleasant though!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Can I join you. Thought this cycle was going to be abandoned due to bad thyroid result but looks like we are back on and due for second scan tomorrow. Can anyone advise me when we should stop having sex as n oone has told us anything!! I have one follicle but not as big as should be, it is 15mm, at dat 20 and usually ovulate between day 21 & 23. what size is usual? I am having a natural cycle and due to go on holiday on Sat ( typical ) my consultant has suggested we might have to have IUI done on way to airport with young son in tow!!! My life is never straight forward.
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck and feeling very nervous waiting to hear how you all got on.
Deb


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi every one i have had my last scan today a thank good i have a follie ready (17mm) if there was nothing happened today i as about to abandon ship so shocked it has grown so fast the little monkey keeping me waiting   hope everone is ok with there tx good look xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just thought I would quick pop on and tell you all Im rooting for some bfp's,so some of you had best deliver!!!!!ONLY JOKING 

Hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves-good luck for those who are testing!!!  

Kelly x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi!

Well I'm all set for our diui on friday! Have to do trigger jab tonight at 11pm! I have 4 follies ranging from 19mm to 14mm so am everhopeful one of them will fertilise! 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbal tea it looks like it me and you then testing on the same day i too go friday for blasting so good look hun i wish you all the             it the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sunny24


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone
glad to hear all your follicles are growing well,
KATIE AND nIXIE WELL DONE ON GETTING THROUGH YOUR FIRST WEEK, ONLY ONE WEEK LEFT!
I've had an awful day, AF is definely on its way, the pain is getting worse so I'll prob get it tonight, so I come home from work, and cried Dh was here to give me a big hug, then we had a chinese and cutched up and watched a dvd, going have a bath now, I'm gutted I'm really was hoping this go would be third time lucky, I just feel like it's never going happen for us! but what's meant to be will be, I'm gutted also as I only had surgery for my endo last month, and was told they had removed it all, but when they scanned me for IUI, it showed I had more there, so not only have I got the crap of knowing the IUI hasn't worked, I've also got the added kick me in the teeth, that my endo is still here hence the bad pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry to sound off
take care
love Cindyx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi cindy - feel free to sound off as much as you like - if you can't do that here, where can you!  So sorry you're feeling bad - not only AF but to get endo and all that pain as well is just not fair - take care of yourself today.

Welcome tomsmummy - re. sex thing - we were told to stop 3 days before basting but that can be difficult to time.  We have a final scan before taking trigger injection and make sure we stop then.  After basting we go for it again just to make sure!!  I'm not sure about follie size as mine never do what they're supposed to - they are expecting them to get to about 18-20mm.  With this cycle - my largest follie was 15mm at my final scan on day 13 but they decided to give trigger and go for it on day 15 as i usually ov between day 13-15 and they have missed it before by waiting for them to grow bigger.  I have never had follies above 15mm but am def. ov'ing so i dont know.............................Good luck and hope you get to basting stage before going on hols - where are you going?

Good luck to sunny and herbal tea for tomorrow too...............

I'm now into second week of the looooooonnnnnnngggg wait and am trying to keep busy - i have loads of houseworky things to do but seem to have got stuck in front of the PC - oh well, as long as i avoid internet shopping i suppose thats not too bad!!

love nixie x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Nixie - I can't imagine what the 2ww is like (I will after tomorrow!  ) and the best of luck for testing 

Sunny - best of luck for tomorrows basting. I did the trigger jab last night - quite tricky mixing up the solutions and really stung as the needle came direct from the fridge - ow! I can certainly feel some egg activity going on down there now! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and look forward to our 2ww and testing!

Cindy -   to you. Sounds like you have a great supportive dp. Hope you are feeling a bit better today - and as Nixie says - sound off as much as you like - we are all here to help each other. This site really does help - don't know what I'd do without it. Thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is ok,
love Sarah


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

HI
thanks for listening girls, no better today, tried to be all happy in work as no-body knows, we are ttc then went straight for an acunpuncture app after work, to see if it'll help pain and as soon as I seen the girl who does it burst into tears!!!!!!!!!(she knows everything)I'm blaming the clomid for that!
so haven't long got in and had a big cuddle off dh, and he just wanted to know why my period hasn't come, and I said it's definely coming as the severe pain I'm having, I think he thinks it might have still work, but if I thought that I would have done a test today which is my end of my 2ww, my AF will turn up tonight!
Anyway good luck for all you 2ww!
love Cindyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sailadog (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all,

Haven't posted in quite a while, and unfortunately am still in the same situation...trying for the 3rd and last time with IUI.

Was basted last Saturday, and am in the middle of the 2WW.  Had a pretty good looking cycle with 3 follies of 18MM to 21MM...but who knows

I don't know how to get through this week...all I think about it testing next Thursday!

Wishing positive thoughts, and good things to all you girls!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Well had a scan today and have one follicle and due for my first IUI tomorrow. Gulp am very nervous!! Am off to France on Sat  so only just got in on time and  been so busy with sorting everything out that havent had much time to think about things so maybe thats good. Thanks for the advice about when to have sex, the consultants expect you to just know everything which I find very frustrating.
Wishing you all loads of luck
Deb


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

well this is mine and dh last go at iui very down at the moment its not been a very good cycle am on day 19 and my largest follicle was 14.5mml so we go to the hosp in morn to c if we carry on or abandon really hope they have grown fingers crossed .why is life so rubbish


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Alicat - Fingers crossed that the follie has grown! I was in your situation last week, when I had nothing over 9.5mm - then all of a sudden, 4 appeared - so hang on in there - good luck!


Sunny and Tomsmummy - all the best for your bastings today - that'll be 3 of us all testing at the same time now!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Alicat, I am having my basting today and I am on day 24 of my cycle!! so please dont give up.  we are all unique.
Wishing you all loads of luck
Deb x


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello girls,

well i'm now 9 days into 2ww and its beginning to get tough!!  Have been feeling low twinges in stomach today but obviously could be anything.  Am also very emotional and hormonal - i went to my son's assembly at school this morning and when i listened to all the children singing then all the year 6 children who are leaving to go to secondary school talking about their hopes for the future, i could feel myself welling up big time - when i got outside the tears started and didn't stop for ages - i think its definately getting to me!!  

I need ideas to keep me busy - preferably nothing connected with housework!!

Hope all went ok for everyone being basted today - herbaltea, sunny and tomsmummy.  And also best wishes to Alicat - hope those follies are growing...........good luck everybody,

nixie x


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

well i went for a scan today I'm going to keep on going until Monday then we will c whats what .I'm so frustrated at the moment this cycle has been so stressfull .   i just want to go on a Nice long holiday (which isn't until end of august) any way fingers crossed these follicle will have grown I'm thinking   i have to or else i will crack up


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Alicat - fingers crossed for monday! Thats exactly what happened to me this time last week - 4 had grown over the weekend and I've now been basted - so the very best of luck! It is very frustrating, but chances are your follies will grow - think positive  

Nixie - Sorry the 2ww is getting to you, but not long to go now. Its 1 day into the 2ww for me (1st one!) and I don't know what to do with myself! Can't even bring myself to do the housework! At least work will keep me occupied next week. Why not go for a gentle walk somewhere? Or go to Tescos - that kills at least 1 hour!! Good luck!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi girls
Af turned up on Sat so a BFN for me this time, had a bad day Fri and Sat, so been a bit crap this weekend, 
Just wanted to say Good Luck to the rest of you July IUI's I want to hear that you all get BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Sunday
Love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Cindy - So sorry to read your news and about your crap  weekend.  Thinking of you.


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Cindy - sorry you got BFN - thinking of you.

Unfortunately i'm joining the BFN club too this month as my AF arrived this afternoon too.  I refused to believe it for a few hours - decided it was spotting etc but finally gave in and accepted that we weren't successful again this month.  Am now feeling exhausted as i was really busy trying not to think about it and then when i let go, cried and cried for ages    

Have now had big curry and just starting on second beer and was feeling a bit better but have just remembered its my big 40 birthday on tuesday - what with that and failing body am beginning to feel very old and middle aged.  I had hoped i would get a postive which would have been the best birthday pressie i could have got - am now feeling tearful again so will stop rambling................

Best wishes to all those who are still waiting to test - there must be a BFP out there somewhere 

nixie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi guys can i join u on this thread. Been on clomid for 5 days and im due for my first iui scan on wed (10 days) and im not sure what theyre looking for or what is good or bad 

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Cindy and Nixie, I was really hoping for a positive from the July board. Not sure if I'm going to deliver a BFP this month. There's no sign of my AF yet but I've had an upset tum again and this can happen before the start of AF can't it?? I don't know - I spend my time getting hopeful and then getting angry with myself for getting hopeful. Test day is officially Wednesday but I have a history of chickening out and testing late!

To all the other ladies who are getting their follciles checked and/or have just been basted - wishing you lots of follicle growth and an unstressful two week window...


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Nixie - so sorry to read your news - don't know what to say that will make you feel any better, but thining of you 

Katie - fingers crossed af isn't turning up - I know the feeling about getting hopeful etc - and i've still got 13 days to go till test day!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls 

i am sorry to hear of the bfn: life is so unfair love and   to you all,

herbaltea how big was all your follies xx good luck all the other girls xx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

*Hi Sunny* - My follies (2 days before my basting) were 19, 17, 15 and 14mm. Hope the 2ww is going okay - mine is really dragging and I feel very hormonal!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi girls
Just to give Nixie a huge HUG!!!!!!!!hope your feeling a bit better today, I'm ok had another cry this morning don't know why it's affecting me so much, it must be the clomid!!!!!!!
kATIE COME ON WE WANT A bfp!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to all you basters!!!!!!!!!
Love cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi herbal tea mine is ok not to bad have got a little pain down under but hopefully nothing to warry about , i only had one follie , you never know you may end up with twins   

did hospital say all could fertilize?


----------



## alicat (Oct 25, 2004)

well we finally got the go ahead today so getting basted on Wednesday   this our last go at iui so hoping for   fingers crossed just don't want to go through the  but unfortunately we all have to so heres to a dreaded 2 weeks


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

ugh...I'm feeling down.  After a dreaded 2ww, I tested a BFN.    

My doc said I'll be on injectables with our next attempt (3rd time lucky?)

The timing is supposed to be really important.  I was basted about 43 hours after the trigger jab.  Do you think that made a difference?  Does lining thickness "really" need to be at least 8mm.  How big should follies be?

Thanks, I know it may sound like I'm grasping at straws for an explanation.  But I'm after success.  It's so frustrating....


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Pawre - sorry to read your news   It is very frustrating. I was basted 40 hours after the trigger, so not sure really? As for follies, I think they like them to be between 18 and 20mm or so - not sure about the lining! Fingers crossed for injectables  

Sunny - yes, multiples were mentioned! We were asked what we would do if it was triplets! Mmmn - just the one would be superb, let alone anymore!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Herbaltea -Just noticed the time that you posted....do you not sleep xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Ok if I join you?

Was scanned on Sunday & have 4 follies between 8-12mm,day 8, & am being scanned again on Wed with prospective basting Fri or Mon.

As this will be my 1st one can anyone give me any advice (still trying to find orange knickers!) or tell me what to expect?

Lots of baby dust to everyone on the thread


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Prof Waffle, there's no special advice needed for IUI. If the clinic that you go to are any good they'll scan you regularly to check that your follicles are growing and to ensure that they don't miss ovulation. They'll probably ask you to do your trigger shot when they think your follicles are ready (the lead one should usually be at least 18mm I think) and that's usually about 36 hours before your basting. Then the day after next after the injection shot to trigger ovulation you get basted and then the two week hell starts!! Personally I don't find the first two weeks leading up to basting stressful. It's the second two weeks that's the torture.

Pawre, you said that you have had a BFN but has your AF actually started yet? On my first IUI I got a negative on day 26 (14 days after basting) but when my AF didn't start properly I tested again on day 31 and got a very clear positive.

I am slowly going fruit loop. I really want to know if it's worked or not but then I also don't want to shatter the illusion of believing that may be it could have worked. I really should test first thing tomorrow. DH is away until tomorrow night as well so who will pick me up and dust me off it it's a BFN tomorrow morning?!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

herbaltea wow triplets !!!! that would be great   

katie165: i aint no doctor but you sound preg to me, congratulations xxx


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Sorry ladies no BFP from me this cycle. I tested just now and it was a big fat negative. I'm still waiting for AF to make an appearance.

I'm really quite teary as even though I try and convince myself each time that it hasn't worked in order to protect myself from disappointment, hope always springs eternal doesn't it and it's not until you get that negative that it all comes crashing down.

I'm now going to have to spend a miserable day at work trying to be professional and not well up in tears. Great!

I was planning to do another IUI cycle straight after so I'm going to have to move on. I was planning on the next one being the fifth and final one before moving to IVF. It's so difficult the first few days after a negative result though. I was really hoping that we would be lucky this time and that we wouldn't find ourselves having to face IVF which scares me an awful lot.

Good luck to everyone else that's still to test. 

We haven't done very well so far so we need a BFP from someone doing a July IUI. Anyone! Please!


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh Katie - so sorry about your result  . Why not take the day off? Thinking of you - don't know what to say to help you feel any better as I still await my 1st 2ww hell result!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi . had my first IUI on Monday, took Clomid for 5 days, it turned me into a loon     i was hot flushing and moody!
Its now Wednesday and i have big bloated belly, cant stop weeing, feel sick and moods are all over place + still hot flushing.(Anyone else the same?)
Im finding it all really hard, its surposed to be a magical time but laying on a doctors table , legs in stirups while yr husband watches a nurse stick things in yr privates is not my idea of romantic!( sorry ladies, one of my many moods!)
Do any of you have any success stories or jokes to cheer me up?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Well Im sorry I have not been on for a while,have had a stinker of a cold and have been really busy lately!!!Picking up our new(ish)car today and I have bagsied the drive home!!!We got 2 new additions to our family on sat-2 gorgeous baby bunnies I got an early visit from AF yesterday so hopefully we can finally have our 1st IUI this time,thats if it doesnt fall on a weekend.

Sorry no personals -I PROMISE TO CATCH UP LATER!!!

A big   to all of you who have got a BFN !!!Nasty,Evil, Wicked witch,I hope your ok!!!
Good luck to anyone basting or testing!!!! 
Kelly x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls on day 5 of 2ww     and going mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
feel quite sick and sore boobs i now its too early to be a poss (unfortunatly)  it must be the drugs  ,  have spoken to docs today and they won't refer me to ivf clinic untill test day of this iui, the only thing is there is a waiting i cant get in now till oct as god knows when i will get in .

sorry to  be allme me me i just need to have a winge THANKS FOR LISTENING !!!
love and luck sunny24


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Sunny,

Winge away!!! Why is it when all you need is answers and for things to go to plan ,thare is nothing but complicated hurdles in the way.It's never easy!!!Hope af stays away!!

Kelly x


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi everyone
Katie165 HUGE HUGS hun I was counting on you getting a bFP, I hope you are ok, I still been upset all week, even cried again last night, just can't shift it this time.
Kellydallard how's the new car? we picked our new car up on Monday, what you had?
Love and hugs to everyone else, and hope your 2ww don't drag too much!
Love Cindyxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry about your bfn katie!!We got a vauxhall vectra sri 2.2!!! What about you??

Kelly x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

So sorry about your BFN Katie - I hope you are feeling better today??

My DP and I are having a month off after getting a BFN last month on our 1st attempt of IUI.  Excited about trying again next month at least i know what to expect now!!

It's so unfair that we are all having to go through this but keep thinking positive - i know we shall all get there in the end!!

Jazzmine good luck to you and everyone else I have got everything crossed for you all.

Lou x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the cyber hugs. It means alot to have some support when the only person I really want to share all the details with on a day to day basis is my DH. No tears as yet today so I reckon I must be feeling a bit better. DH got back from his trip last night and made frantic attempts to cheer me up which was sweet (if not a bit irritating at times!)

I'm trying to remain positive but I don't about the rest of you girls, there are times when I just feel so tired and weary of it all and it's difficult to keep the motivation going. 

I now have the post cyclogest wait for my AF to start which is irritating in the extreme. At least I've moved on from tears to anger which is an improvement although dangerous for any inanimate object in the house that gets in my way or doesn't work exactly as it should. Sure feels like psycho ***** pre-AF time to me.

Any of you girls on board for an IUI in August yet??

PS. Hope you're all happy with your car choices!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Katie...big hugs to you hon...try to keep smiling (although i know how tough it is sometimes). 

There is an Aug IUI thread started..Herbaltea and Sunny24 have started one up...

LOL xx


----------



## pawre (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, I tested negative and think and feel my af coming today or tomorrow 

I'm feeling so blah....better do something nice for myself!  

I think I may have to join you on Aug testing.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big Hugs Pawre xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Pawre-So sorry about bfn-hope you are ok!!!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just to advise I will lock this thread thread now. I trust that now July is over you will be posting on the new August thread?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33316.0.html

Send me a PM if any of you have any concerns about this!

Thanks
H xx


----------

